# Rekord im 3DMark Vantage: 77.506 Punkte mit GTX 780 Ti auf 1.925 MHz



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Rekord im 3DMark Vantage: 77.506 Punkte mit GTX 780 Ti auf 1.925 MHz *

					Der britische Extremübertakter Ian "8Pack" Parry hat bei Hwbot ein neues Ergebnis für den 3DMark Vantage eingereicht. 77.506 Punkte erreichte er mit einer Geforce GTX 780 Ti, dessen GK110-GPU auf 1.925 MHz und die 3 GiByte GDDR5-Videospeicher auf 3.950 MHz übertakten worden sind. Als Untersatz kam eine X79-Plattform mit Core i7-4930K zum Einsatz.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rekord im 3DMark Vantage: 77.506 Punkte mit GTX 780 Ti auf 1.925 MHz *


----------



## Tiz92 (18. Juli 2014)

Mich würde echt interessieren was die Karte in C3 oder BF4 für FPS schafft.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Juli 2014)

@Redaktion, ist die Plattfrm eine X79 oder X97? 

Weil X79 klingt irgendwie veraltet, irgendwas mit 97 sollte doch am aktuellsten sein?


----------



## Captn (18. Juli 2014)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> @Redaktion, ist die Plattfrm eine X79 oder X97?
> 
> Weil X79 klingt irgendwie veraltet, irgendwas mit 97 sollte doch am aktuellsten sein?



Guck dir doch einfach die CPU an , ist halt Sockel 2011. 

Und außerdem spielt das doch gar keine Rolle


----------



## Simita (18. Juli 2014)

Solche Werte sind beeindruckend aber völlig ohne Sinn und Zweck. Das einzige das zählt ist was 24/7 läuft egal ob Luft oder wakü.


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. Juli 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Mich würde echt interessieren was die Karte in C3 oder BF4 für FPS schafft.



das würde eher ein *freeze* geben oder absturtz . 

Ein Benchmark läuft fehlerfreier wie ein spiel .


----------



## IluBabe (19. Juli 2014)

Simita schrieb:


> Solche Werte sind beeindruckend aber völlig ohne Sinn und Zweck. Das einzige das zählt ist was 24/7 läuft egal ob Luft oder wakü.


 Was den als Single GPU für 4k ist das doch ne pralle Karte - einzig dafür braucht man nen Butler, der bei der abendlichen Gamingsession daneben steht und immer schick Stickstoff nachschüttet - und man sollte in der Nähe einer Linde Stickstoff Abscheidungsanlage wohnen - ggf sich eine Zuleitung ins Haus bauen oder noch besser eine solche Unternehmung besitzen.


----------

